# Free Soundtoys plugin: Little Alter Boy for a limited time!



## Den (Mar 18, 2015)

Just for a limited time FREE plugin from Soundtoys:

Get it here:
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=325-6125-851 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=325-6125-851)

No need for iLok. 

Soundtoys gives you an exciting new tool for dramatic voice alteration: Little AlterBoy™: Featuring pitch and formant shifting, the overly popular pitch-quantizing hard tune effect, pitch locked robot voice and much more. We've even included one of our classic tube saturation models from Decapitator to add warmth or edge to your new vocal creation and it's all free. Don't miss your chance to "get altered" with Little AlterBoy! Limited Time Only.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Mar 18, 2015)

Cheers Den.

Here's my code:

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=384-1969-218 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=384-1969-218)


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 18, 2015)

And mine: https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=275-6570-455 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=275-6570-455)


----------



## cchristensson (Mar 18, 2015)

Another one: https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=326-2397-554 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=326-2397-554)


----------



## wst3 (Mar 18, 2015)

I won't share my code, but i will suggest that everyone grab a copy, it is very cool!


----------



## wst3 (Mar 18, 2015)

oh what the heck, who wouldn't want free Soundtoys plugins?

my code:

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=394-4529-503


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys!
Use this link to get the free plugin: 
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=368-5166-973 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=368-5166-973)


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't seem to redeem any of the codes. Is the site just broken for now?

-DJ


----------



## Kralc (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe? It keeps saying I'm using an invalid iLok id, when it's perfectly valid and doing its thing in the license manager. :?:


----------



## Kejero (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, looks like their servers are overloaded


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 19, 2015)

Kralc @ Thu Mar 19 said:


> Maybe? It keeps saying I'm using an invalid iLok id, when it's perfectly valid and doing its thing in the license manager. :?:



Yeah I kept getting the same message too


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 19, 2015)

I sent them an email, this was the response:



> We are working through some account server issues, which is preventing our customers from accessing our accounts. I apologize for the confusion and inconvenience! Please check back later today for a smoother Soundtoys experience



-DJ


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 19, 2015)

still nothing, will try tomorrow maybe


----------



## sinkd (Mar 20, 2015)

Site is still down.


----------



## mark.warman (Mar 20, 2015)

Site seems to be working once more to get this free plugin:

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=272-8182-982 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=272-8182-982)


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's one: https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=335-5097-447 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=335-5097-447)


----------



## MrVoice (Mar 20, 2015)

Bah:
- Soundtoys.com is currently experiencing a very large increase in server traffic. Please be patient and our system will be able to handle you soon. -

@computer waiting to get access o[]) o-[][]-o 

C'mon no Soundtoys, let me in =o


----------



## holtsmusic (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like Soundtoys server is breathing a bit easier today! Love Soundtoys, love FREE!


Free through April 1st (no joke)
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=366-3680-009


----------



## Wibben (Mar 20, 2015)

Awesome! 

Here's my code:
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=243-2889-342 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=243-2889-342)


----------



## pia (Mar 20, 2015)

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=398-8538-927 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=398-8538-927)


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 21, 2015)

still cant connect, I think some people will get through if they are patient?


----------



## lee (Mar 21, 2015)

Works now. Still dont get why people share their codes? Isnt it already free to register ilok and soundtoys accounts?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 21, 2015)

works, I had trouble with my account, thanks


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 21, 2015)

lee @ Sat Mar 21 said:


> Works now. Still dont get why people share their codes? Isnt it already free to register ilok and soundtoys accounts?



Hi Anders!

You have successfully registered your free copy of Little AlterBoy™.
Now take your "Sharing Code" and go spread it far and wide.
* Remember, the more people who register with your code, the more chances that you'll win.*


Give this link to people to get their free Little AlterBoy Plug-in:
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=361-1246-559


Best,

/Anders


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 21, 2015)

Finally managed to get this, after a gazillion attempts haha.

Heres my code
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=322-2422-619 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=322-2422-619)


----------



## blizzard (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's another code!

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=327-3356-934 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=327-3356-934)


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 21, 2015)

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=241-2695-625 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=241-2695-625)


----------



## davidgary73 (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=350-8998-232 (https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&amp;rc=350-8998-232)

Cheers


----------



## dagovitsj (Apr 1, 2015)

This one is working OK: 
https://www.soundtoys.com/sxsw2015/&rc=376-7868-287

or use this code to get the free plugin: 
376-7868-287


----------

